# Trident: Growing up Clyde!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! How freaking adorable is he?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is sooooo freaking cute!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

biiigg baby ! what a cutie !


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He is adorable!! He must be so fun to hug, look at that coat!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

What an absolute cutie.....my gosh...I wish I could reach into the screen and cuddle up with him.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

All that hair!!! And sooooo adorable gumming that bucket! <3


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Those legs are gonna be massive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear little clydey foal, they are just SOOO cute...and then they grow up ;-)


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you selling him or keeping him?


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

He will be for sale.

So we have to enjoy him while we have him!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's soooooooo cute!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Curious little guy 

Cant wait to see him grow


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd buy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Ill say it again, he is completely handsome! Also, if he goes missing, he is totally in my pasture.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love him, he is as cute as all heck:wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is stunning! And huuuuuugeeee! MOAR photos!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

He is sooo stinking cute. I've said it a dozen times, and I'll probably say it a dozen more


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Ughhh this foal is killing me! He is just too cute!


----------



## atthe4th (Nov 5, 2012)

LOVE a draftie! He's so CUTE


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

texasreb said:


> He will be for sale.
> 
> So we have to enjoy him while we have him!


So basically you're telling me I have 6 months to come up with the money, eh? 

Really, he is stinking cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Nightside said:


> So basically you're telling me I have 6 months to come up with the money, eh?
> 
> Really, he is stinking cute.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup!

(and thank you!)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Those legs..That face... *sigh* I think I'm in love.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

OMG love all the white! He's absolutely adorable.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg what a precious parcel!!! I hope that his surgery goes well


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful! His momma did an excellent job


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

We had crazy high winds yesterday (hurricane force). Trident was hit in the face by flying debris (who knows what) and has a pretty good gash on his beautiful blaze. It's mostly superficial but it's about 10 inches long. I don't have any idea about what hit him--maybe a trash can (s)? I also don't know how hard he was hit or by how many items. The whole back pasture is loaded with debris--100's of items--mostly trash cans; lawn furniture; and some wooden fence panels; none of which is ours. 

He was hurt and freezing cold and a little bit shocky, I think. I had to move him and mom into a pasture with no shelter or wind break so we could fix the stall and clear some of the junk. 

Once we got the stall repaired (which was a CHORE); we put him and mom back into the pasture and he went straight into it. He and Kinsey spent most of the night in there and he seems okay this morning.

I have the vet coming out this afternoon to check him out and to fix his eye if all is well. 

Jingle for him if you will.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor guy. Definitely sending healing thoughts for him.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

TAKE PICTURES! You won't believe how quickly it'll heal and how invisible it will be one day..


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Poor little baby - give him a big hug from me xx:hug:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

YES we must have moooore peeectures :3


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

LOVE him!! I can't get over how gorgeous he is!! 
Sorry to hear his little mishap, hope he heals up quickly! 
And yes! More pictures! :-D


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Y'all are too kind! Thanks so much for the lovely thoughts.

Baby Trident seems fine today. No worse for the wear. What I thought was a huge scratch was just a scuff mark--probably from a flying trash can or something.

He got the eye procedure for the entropian. They filled his lower lid with penicillin in the hope that it will create a bit of scar tissue that will allow the lid to lay normally. 

He's 4 days old today and the vet said he's the size of a 6 week old "normal" foal! The tech had the vet take pictures of her with Trident. She was in love with him!

Here are a couple of "post procedure" pics. I swear that one day I'll take pictures of them away from the feed trough! 

Trident is way into eating...but not too skilled at it yet.



















Eating from my hand:



















Close up of the eye, "post procedure"


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I. Wuv. Him! Goodness he's a big gun though lol


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep wanting to buy more and more....


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I am in love with him and would like to offer you $1 billion in internet money


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee what a doll he is!!


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Trident was one week old on Friday--and here are a couple of pictures. I know I'm a bit late...

He's learning to bend his knees to get into mom's feed trough! For a while he thought the solution to getting his head lowered to the ground was to bring his back feet forward. He tried that technique for several days before figuring out that his knees do indeed bend!

I wish I was a better photographer, but here are a few pictures--the ones with the fewest body parts chopped off!





































Enjoy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

His eye looks so much better!!!


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> His eye looks so much better!!!


It does, doesn't it? That was three days post procedure. It looks even better now--redness in the corner is gone as are the tears. I *hope* we dodged a bullet and don't have to have the surgery. It's a minor procedure--basically a lower lid lift--but I don't wanna do it if I don't hafta!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sooooo cute! I can't get over those legs, he's going to be one solid boy.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sooooo cute! I can't get over those legs, he's going to be one solid boy.


When he was first born I thought something was wrong with him because his joints were "swollen!" There not swollen--they're just huge! 

Mom Kinsey is 17-3HH and probably still growing. Daddy Warwick is 18-1HH. His full brother, Simply Southern, was close to 17H when we purchased Kinsey--he was a long yearling!!

Yep, methinks Trident is gonna be tall as well as substantial!
:lol:


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

subbing


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

He's going to be beautiful. Why won't you keep him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's my first ever attempt at a video! You might want to mute it as the sound is only the wind. Also...I forgot I was recording so the ending is a bit...abrupt and shaky!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

MissColors said:


> He's going to be beautiful. Why won't you keep him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

texasreb said:


> He's learning to bend his knees to get into mom's feed trough! For a while he thought the solution to getting his head lowered to the ground was to bring his back feet forward. He tried that technique for several days before figuring out that his knees do indeed bend!


Don't encourage him to eat off the ground. Slide momma's feed pan next to the gate and hang a bucket with just a handfull of feed in it chest high for him to play with and eat. Add more as he cleans it up. He should be able to eat 1/4-1/2# every time mom eats. I try to grain my nursing draft mares 4-5 times a day (3# a pop). It's important for him to eat if he's into it as soon as possible. He is growing and putting weight on so fast if the only food he is getting is from mom, he's going to start pulling her down fast. I've found colts to be extra hard on the mares. By 3 weeks of age, he will weight over 400#. All that energy has to come from somewhere.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Don't encourage him to eat off the ground. Slide momma's feed pan next to the gate and hang a bucket with just a handfull of feed in it chest high for him to play with and eat. Add more as he cleans it up. He should be able to eat 1/4-1/2# every time mom eats. I try to grain my nursing draft mares 4-5 times a day (3# a pop). It's important for him to eat if he's into it as soon as possible. He is growing and putting weight on so fast if the only food he is getting is from mom, he's going to start pulling her down fast. I've found colts to be extra hard on the mares. By 3 weeks of age, he will weight over 400#. All that energy has to come from somewhere.


Thanks for the info. I'll pick up a hanging feed bucket. I am graining my mare 3 times a day with 1.5 scoops of grain (4.5#) and 1.5 scoops of pelleted hay mixed together (also right at 4.5#). Onto the 1st and 3rd feedings I'm putting 1 cup of oil. I add a couple of gallons of water to it all so that the pelleted hay breaks up.

She has unlimited grass hay (coastal bermuda) in the form of a round bale. I also put a flake or two of coastal from a square bale every evening. 

It takes her (and the foal; minimally) a while to consume all of each feeding. She'll walk away from it to drink and relieve herself at least once per feeding, but she does clean it all up in about an hour. 

I'm counting the pelleted hay as forage and not feed--isn't that right?

I'm not here to get in one more feeding of grain/pelleted hay.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

OMG, he is darling..... Just want to hug him........ He should be used on the Budweiser commercials.......... what a cutie patootie.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I love those draftie babies! He is just so doggone cute!! <3


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

texasreb said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll pick up a hanging feed bucket. I am graining my mare 3 times a day with 1.5 scoops of grain (4.5#) and 1.5 scoops of pelleted hay mixed together (also right at 4.5#). Onto the 1st and 3rd feedings I'm putting 1 cup of oil. I add a couple of gallons of water to it all so that the pelleted hay breaks up.
> 
> She has unlimited grass hay (coastal bermuda) in the form of a round bale. I also put a flake or two of coastal from a square bale every evening.
> 
> ...


Pellets is just another forage/hay. It sounds like you are giving her plenty of calories and the mare is young and in good shape. About the end of the first month is when the colts are the most demanding on the dam. She'll probably be fine and once the colt starts eating his own grain it will be like upping her feed the equivalent. The general rule is a foal should be able to eat the same number of pounds in feed that he is old. A one month old should eat 1#, a 2 month old should eat 2#... You don't need to be told that a draft colt will eat more.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Pellets is just another forage/hay. It sounds like you are giving her plenty of calories and the mare is young and in good shape. About the end of the first month is when the colts are the most demanding on the dam. She'll probably be fine and once the colt starts eating his own grain it will be like upping her feed the equivalent. The general rule is a foal should be able to eat the same number of pounds in feed that he is old. A one month old should eat 1#, a 2 month old should eat 2#... You don't need to be told that a draft colt will eat more.


Thanks for the additional info. I like general "rules of thumb" that can be followed. 

I gave the colt his own hanging bucket with 1# of food (1/2 alfalfa pellets and 1/2 feed) and he was real into it. Had his head in the bucket for a good long while. I didn't stand there and watch who ate how much--but I know the colt got a good bit of it.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

((( Photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

MissColors said:


> ((( Photos!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Noted!!

More soon!


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are a few snaps of baby Trident trying out the round bale with mama Kinsey. He sure is interested in eating. 




























I've been super busy with work and the weather has been rainy--so I don't have too many pictures.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I just like to see those long legs.  He's definitely huge. If I could take on another horse.... he would be mines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Too many cute foals. Can not compute.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are a couple more from the same series:










Headless Trident:









and one from a few days ago:


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Bahahaha, loving the headless Trident  absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Love the photos. I've always found that these (SouthernStates.com: Duraflex 9qt Foal Feeder Blue) work really well in ensuring your foal is getting his feed not the mare. A bunch if companies make 'em, they're called foal feeders.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Love the chunky legs - both mum and babe are gorgeous


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> Love the photos. I've always found that these (SouthernStates.com: Duraflex 9qt Foal Feeder Blue) work really well in ensuring your foal is getting his feed not the mare. A bunch if companies make 'em, they're called foal feeders.


We looked all over for one of those and couldn't find one. So we settled on shallow hanging bucket for Trident. Thus far, Kinsey is mostly leaving his alone. 

I've also seen set-ups where a stall is block off from the mare getting inside by a barrier of some sort that the foal can go under but not the dam. 

We'll figure out something is Trident seems to not be getting enough food.

Thanks for the links though. We might just order one.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

A draft mare (any mare really) that wants the food in a foal feeder will find a way to get it out. Don't waste your $$ buying one. If the mare does become interested in his bucket, than just hang another bucket. The other thing to do (if she will share) is to raise her feed pan 2 feet off the ground so it's a comfortable height for him and just let them eat together. He'll get plenty since she's not a chow hound.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> A draft mare (any mare really) that wants the food in a foal feeder will find a way to get it out. Don't waste your $$ buying one. If the mare does become interested in his bucket, than just hang another bucket. The other thing to do (if she will share) is to raise her feed pan 2 feet off the ground so it's a comfortable height for him and just let them eat together. He'll get plenty since she's not a chow hound.


Again...thank you! Kinsey kind of is a chow hound, but she's not against sharing with her foal. I do have extra buckets that I can hang for him if the need arises. 

I'll have to think of a viable way to raise her bucket that won't be dangerous for either or easily knocked over. Even though he has his hanging bucket he still spend plenty of time bending down to get her food. 

The only difference between her food and his is that hers has oil in it and his doesn't--of course the proportions are much smaller in his bucket...


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have a second feed pan like that just flip it over and place the other one on top of it. He can't hurt himself on it like he can if you build a stand for it.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Trident is adorable!

We had a fence foal feeder when we were younger, similar to the one below and my mare just gave up trying to steal from it. My dad bolted it down to the fence though, so it couldn't be dumped out or moved around. He seems to be doing fine so far though and I'm sure you'll figure something out if Kinsey decides to be a hog. Love his little beard!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

> The general rule is a foal should be able to eat the same number of pounds in feed that he is old. A one month old should eat 1#, a 2 month old should eat 2#... You don't need to be told that a draft colt will eat more.


 
depends on the feed type that you are using, however you must look out that neither the foal or the mare get more than 1 gram of starch per 100 kg of live weight per meal. all cereals are full of starch and too much starch in horse diet can cause problems. The basic idea that our nutrition course taught was that for a 500 kg horse you can only feed 1.2 kg of oats ( aprox 3 pounds) in one meal as oats are 40% starch and in 1.2 kg of oats there are 0.48 kg of starch - just about right for the horse to digest it well. for mares and foals its better to feel a lot of fibre - as I see you have alfalfa cubes and pellets etc and oil, cereal grain doesn't have to be there 

Just wanted to share as I love that wee colt, he is so pretty and I wish all the best for him


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

We were gifted with 5 bags of Purina Ultium Mare and Foal--which we are feeding to them at a rate much lower than the suggested rate of almost 20lbs a day (15.75lbs for a 1400lb lactating mare). Our mare is 2000lb! She is currently getting 4.5lbs 2/day. 

After that is gone, we will switch them to a ration balancer. I already have it on hand--TC 30%. I'll keep the alfalfa/timothy pellets/cubes (I buy whatever I can get on sale); oil; free choice coastal hay; and replace the Purina Ultium with the Triple Crown. I'll probably up the cubes/pellets and/or oil to make up the caloric difference since the TC 30 will be fed at a much lower rate. I haven't calculated how much they'll need daily, but I'm thinking that the mare will need about 2-3lbs daily of the ration balancer.

Thanks for all of the nutrition advice! I do appreciate it!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

texasreb said:


> We were gifted with 5 bags of Purina Ultium Mare and Foal--which we are feeding to them at a rate much lower than the suggested rate of almost 20lbs a day (15.75lbs for a 1400lb lactating mare). Our mare is 2000lb! She is currently getting 4.5lbs 2/day.
> 
> After that is gone, we will switch them to a ration balancer. I already have it on hand--TC 30%. I'll keep the alfalfa/timothy pellets/cubes (I buy whatever I can get on sale); oil; free choice coastal hay; and replace the Purina Ultium with the Triple Crown. I'll probably up the cubes/pellets and/or oil to make up the caloric difference since the TC 30 will be fed at a much lower rate. I haven't calculated how much they'll need daily, but I'm thinking that the mare will need about 2-3lbs daily of the ration balancer.
> 
> Thanks for all of the nutrition advice! I do appreciate it!


Oil does not have a place in feeding foals (really any young and growing horse). If you think about it oil is nothing more than fat. It does not provide any building blocks (protein, CHO) that promote solid growth and development. Save the oil for the mare.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Oil does not have a place in feeding foals (really any young and growing horse). If you think about it oil is nothing more than fat. It does not provide any building blocks (protein, CHO) that promote solid growth and development. Save the oil for the mare.


Oh! The foal is not getting any oil! Well...he might be getting some incidentally as he does eat from the mare's grain pan. He has two of his own hanging buckets (two different styles) and he does eat from them, but he also still nibbles on mom's feed.

Thanks for mentioning this. I was wondering about whether I should be adding a bit of oil to his ration. Now I know!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

We REALLY need to see new pics! :-D


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

There's nothing quite like a draft horse foal for being cute!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

texasgal said:


>



Totally agree


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I want him, lol


----------

